# Campanelli landscaping??



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Gary Campanelli,Campanelli Landscaping, Company Can anyone tell about this company and the person that emailed me. I don't know where they got my contact info at but he emailed me today wanting for us to bid the best buys in our area. I would but all the best buys that are on his list actually are not stand along building they are all leasing space inside other larger strip malls that are controlled by general growth properties or other company like them so they will be plowed by whoever general growth and the other Pm companies hire it out to. Just wanted some input on who this company is and any good or bad dealing any of you have had with them


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I've never dealt with him...can't help you there. 

He got your information from sima. He mass e-mails everyone on the list. We have also been getting unsolicited rfp's from Campanelli. He's a national want-a-be. I would highly doubt that he even has the work secured. We got the same rfp from agmg days before Campanelli "reached out" to us for properties in Michigan.

He probably want's you to provide to him all the site measurements too, huh? Crappy snow specs to boot.

Not a fan of someone who is in the bidding process himself, and expects others to do all his leg work.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

What doesn't help is when people are basically helping get these snow management companies get their names out there for every one pony show to contact and take the jobs at cut rate prices....perpetuating this trend of national management


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

The funny thing is none of the buildings are a stand alone property they are all in strip malls owned by a company that a contractor plow the entire place, so Best buy has no say on who to use. the best thing was when I tried to tell him that yesterday he wanted to argue with me. I was like sorry bud but I know for a fact that one of those Best buys sits in the largest mall in our metro area and GGP owns that property and has their own contractor plow everything in it. And the same with two others in town. So he don’t even kow what stores are actually up for contract. Ya AGMG wanted me to big that huge mall in WDM but I’am just a little bit to small and don’t have near the heavy equipment to plow it. One of the larger excavating companies in town does it and 4 years ago they had two D8’s stacking snow hills up. It’s empressive seeing all the big 980G’s and H’s and other smaller loaders, 4 box containers, portable fuel trailers, Elder has staged out there. You would think they are getting ready to grade a huge piece of land out there.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

Aside from the Best Buy gig-Campanelli is a quality company to work for. I have done several CVS and Sleepy's locations for them for years and they are great. Gary is the owner's son. They pay well and are very loyal.


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

*Campanelli is a GOOD Company*

We have worked for the Campanelli family doing sub snow for a decade now, every season. It doesn't get any better than working for them. We are a big company and have billed out big dollars. I personally vouch for them. Don't hate the players if you want to play the game.Thumbs Up


----------

